# USMLE



## tabbu.syed (Sep 30, 2012)

hi im tabbu from india completed my mbbs and now preparing for usmle step 1.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Hey tabbu! 

I'm also preparing for the exam myself. What are you using to study? Are you doing Kaplan books or some other method?

I am trying to concentrate on Kaplan, First Aid and USMLE World QBank. What about yourself?

Hope we can share tips on here.


----------



## tabbu.syed (Sep 30, 2012)

hi, good to hear from u. May i know ur name and where are you from? kaplan and goljan is enough .i just go through first aid but dont concentrate much as it is very apt and different from kaplan.Main thing is practise questions.


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

main thing you need to focus on is xudurga..this would be of great help


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

tabbu.syed said:


> hi, good to hear from u. May i know ur name and where are you from? kaplan and goljan is enough .i just go through first aid but dont concentrate much as it is very apt and different from kaplan.Main thing is practise questions.


My name is Salman, and I'm from the U.S. I also want to read Goljan a few times as I think its a really good book. What are you using for practice questions?



napster said:


> main thing you need to focus on is xudurga..this would be of great help


What is xudurga?


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

ComputerKid said:


> Hey tabbu!
> 
> I'm also preparing for the exam myself. What are you using to study? Are you doing Kaplan books or some other method?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

My dad is giving the Steps exams and is due to give USMLE Step 3 soon. 

Tips: Do the Kaplan Q-bank and USMLE World Qbank really well because they are the key to doing well in the exam and passing in first attempt (He scored 80% with these along with a job). 

For practice you can also use this website: http://www.mcqs.com/index.php. 

If you need more tips and help, just let me know.

Good luck for the exam


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## amydecia (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice,

I am also read some days ago in this forum about the preparation of the USMILE..
After completing my mbbs i am also interested in USMILE.

Best of luck to all of you..


----------



## aaziz (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, I am getting ready to write the Step 1 soon. This website seems great and I just started using it. Just wanted to know how many questions it provides and if you have any details please let me know.

Asad


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Is there any prominent study centers and training institute for USMLE in India?


----------

